# Generating IMGDIFF2 Patch files



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone have a tool or executable that can take two files and generate the IMGDIFF2 patch files? I know of diff, but that seems to only report that they are different and unable to output the IMGDIFF2 file.

Much thanks, as I have been all over the net and cannot find much information on it.

BBB
Many have thoughts of all.


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

"Meld" is a Linux program that has the ability to generate diff patches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

